# As an overview of the Beetle suspension, brakes



## therisa (Mar 8, 2010)

As an overview of the Beetle suspension, brakes, and chassis, this book was excellent. The text is very comprehensive, clear, and useful, and there are many great photos and drawings. If you want to learn about this topic, I do recommend this book.



caribbean holiday packages
legal steroids


----------

